# WW2 tower near Roos



## Jimthething (Nov 9, 2011)

This old tower stands in fields near Roos, East Yorkshire. It isn't near any other installation that I know of. The architecture certainly looks WW2.

Can anybody shed any light on it?


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 9, 2011)

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286[/ame]

Not to be picky it's just I clicked on expecting a report so no doubt others will, best asking things like this in the general section.

I'm not sure on the exact location but has that path ever been used as a railway line?


*edit
And HTML doesn't work on the forum, you had it right first time


** Oh that's right edit it back to make me look bad


----------



## cptpies (Nov 9, 2011)

Other than the coastal crust defences there is nothing on the DoB indicating a site it might be associated with. It would help to have a grid reference, near Roos is a bit vague


----------



## RichCooper (Nov 9, 2011)

someone has it tagged as a watch tower on GE


----------



## night crawler (Nov 9, 2011)

Is that near Sunderland Farm, looks quite flat round there with all the drains


----------



## Jimthething (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi guys. Yes Rich, I also have the same picture on GE in its exact location (about a mile SW of the village). I was being deliberately vague as per the forum regs on giving locations, Cpcpies. 
I realise now I posted this on the wrong page - my first post on here but I'll pick it up!

There is no railway nearby Paul, just a dirt road and I'm not sure of the name of the farm but it's where they breed maggots so everyone round here just knows it as maggot farm. Glad you can see the picture btw, had to edit a couple of times!

Jim.


----------



## tigger2 (Nov 9, 2011)

Was there a range near there?


----------



## Jimthething (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Tigger.

I don't know about a range in the area although I can make a few enquiries perhaps. I do know there was some sort of WW1 transmitter station nearby as it's quite well known around here that Tolkien was statioed in Roos for a while around 1917 and the transmitter was his posting.
I also know that there were troops stationed in or around Roos during WW2 and there is a bit of evidence still around of that. A neighbour of a friend of mine has a nissen hut in their back garden.

This tower really is in the middle of nowhere. As I said in an earlier reply there is a farm about 150 yards away but other than that nothing.


----------



## Jimthething (Nov 10, 2011)

The grid ref for it is landranger 107 (272,295). Yes Nightcrawler, the maggot farm is indeed Sunderland Farm!


----------

